
Looking for a Technical Cofounder - jameswcookiv
Looking for a technical cofounder for a reservation based site geared at overlanders.
UX research completed. Working on wireframes and user flow.<p>Email me at: drumdemon101@icloud.com if interested.<p>Thanks
======
PragmaticPulp
You'll get better responses if you state your background and your role in this
new venture.

